# Leuckart reaction VS al/hg VS boro reduction



## Gale (Mar 31, 2022)

The al/hg route is quite simple, and I am familiar with it. The boro reduction seems cleaner, but what about the Leuckart reaction on MDP2P using nmf. The Leuckart sounds sexy, and seems worth pursueing, but why was it more difficult for me to find and why is al/hg and boro reductions in my face, when there is the Leuckart? I know yeilds will be lower but I this method seems more suitable for me.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

In what way is it more suitable? If health is of concern and cost is not an issue why not lithium aluminium hydride?
I’m curious myself


----------



## William Dampier (Apr 7, 2022)

Leuckart rather popular route. If you have access to MDP2P and NMF, we can try it. Access to the reagents - base in choosing a route. What reagents you can buy, that route and choose.


----------



## Gale (Apr 14, 2022)

William Dampier said:


> Leuckart rather popular route. If you have access to MDP2P and NMF, we can try it. Access to the reagents - base in choosing a route. What reagents you can buy, that route and choose.



William DampierIf you did have access to any reagent. What route would you take? lets say your reacting 1-5kg of ketone at a time. The Leuckart route just sounds more convenient, doesn't it? for a 5kg synth..


"heat to 190°C (at 140°C H2O + Formic acid comes over) for about 6 Hrs. until
smell of Ammonia-gas is present at the collecting flask. No vacuum! Let cool and
wash with 350 L water to get rid of excess NMF. Tap off 160 L oil and extract
the remaining water with 2 x 30 L DCM. Cook off that DCM at 60°C and 200 mm Hg.
Add the 20 L extra oil to the 160 L = 180 L."

I'm curious what kind of reaction vessels would be used for this reaction considering you heat to 190c for 6 hours, can you do this in stainless steal? I was thinking some plastic 30gal or 55gal drums, just not sure if it will be happy with 6 hours at 190c.


----------

